# Older Cockapoos??



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

I am just curious to see pictures of older poo's, I have never seen one over 2! If anyone would mind putting on some pictures on here for me please.

x x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't have a pic but we know someone with a cockapoo called Ted who is 5 years old. He is a lovely dog and still has that puppy look!
H x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my black and blond girls will be 6 in June and September my black and white girl will be 4 in September, red and white will be 2 in July. 

most resend photos of my girls only taken Earlie this week. my girls coats are all slightly different, 2 more poodle who were straiter as pups, one loose wavy coat and one who is in between but getting curlier. 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6800


and a video only taking a couple of weeks ago 
http://youtu.be/uthnG4t3esw


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

donnasimone said:


> I am just curious to see pictures of older poo's, I have never seen one over 2! If anyone would mind putting on some pictures on here for me please.
> 
> x x


There should be a selection on the gallery on here - there should also be a selection in the gallery section of The Cockapoo Club of GB - and there is a page on our website (Jukee Doodles) titled "Puppy to Adult"

Stephen X


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is my boy Monty who will be 5 in June:


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Monty looks great, handsome boy!

Ian


----------

